# peed off



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

arghh got home from work today to find my female cali king had passed away  
im not 100% sure of the course but om guesiing natural prob old age ,i got her as a proven female years ago and she hasnt bred for the last 2 seasons
i reckon she had a good life with me so RIP Un i will miss her


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

im sorry to here that


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Sorry 2 hear about it nathien m8 @ least as u said she had a happy life and had some 1 good like u 2 look after her!


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

I'm sorry, at least there was no prolonged illness.


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

sorry to hear that!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Ahh nasty.. sorry to hear.


----------



## Llew (May 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

aww, thats such a shame. glad she had a good life though


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww Hun thats such a shame  my heart goes out to you







Think of all the good times you had with her and that she was very happy with you.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear mate


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks for all the kind words guys n gals


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry for your loss. Have not lost a snake yet but pleanty of other pets so my heart goes out to you


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

awww im so sory to hear that
manda xx


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

ahh a proper resting place thx guys


----------

